# Nass@Scoville



## powhunter (Jun 6, 2011)

Havent been out to nass this year yet.  Was thinking of doing the 69 loop tomorrow.  Heard there was some logging going on by the cemetary twisties?  Can ya still park there or should I Park up at sessions, or the AZ secret location?

Thanks! Steveo


----------



## bvibert (Jun 6, 2011)

Don't park at Scoville, Sessions is iffy too.  They were logging around the cemetery twisties, they may be done, but I doubt it's ride-able yet.


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 7, 2011)

Cemetery Twisties are toast right now! The logging has finished but the trail remains impassable. Like Brian had said the parking situation anywhere on that side of the Scoville Road/Sessions side of Nass remains grim and is not recommended at this time. If you do decide to ride up that way please be discreet and utilize the parking areas on the other side in the State Forest (Miller Rd, Stone Rd., Soccer Fields, etc.). 

Things are in the works to improve the current situation but in the mean time things need some time to cool off up there.


----------

